# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Irritatie plasbuis na zaadlozing

## Janickx

Hallo , ik heb al een hele tijd een branderig gevoel na zaadlozing.Dit blijft dan irriteren voor een paar dagen.Achteraf verdwijnt dit voor80%.Na de volgende zaadlozing gebeurt dit terug.Hierdoor wordt mijn sexleven wel beinvloedt!Heeft er iemand dezelfde symptonen? grtjs , Jan

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jan,

Vervelend! Ik heb zelf vaak ook een branderig gevoel na de seks, wat een aantal dagen blijft, maar ik ben een vrouw dus dat is toch weer anders. 

Ben je hier al mee naar de huisarts geweest? Er blijken bepaalde medicijnen te bestaan welke bedoeld zijn om in te nemen na de seks zodat de irritatie minder pijn doet. Dus misschien zou je het eens met hem moeten overleggen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

